# Cantante dei RHCP aggredito dai bodyguards dei Rolling Stones



## Now i'm here (23 Giugno 2013)

Il leader dei *Red Hot Chili Peppers, Anthony Kiedis*, è stato aggredito davanti all'albergo Four Season, ieri a *Philadelphia*, città dove il gruppo dei *Rolling Stones *doveva tenere la penultima data del loro tour americano. 
Kiedis stava rientrando *nello stesso hotel nel quale alloggiavano anche Jagger e soci*: la security dell'albergo, allertata per tenere fuori eventuali fan troppo invadenti, ha aggredito Kiedis *scambiandolo per un estraneo *che stava procedendo verso l'ingresso disinvoltamente. 

Successivamente il cantante è stato riconosciuto ed è stato fatto entrare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Giugno 2013)

ma quanto è ingrassato kiedis...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Giugno 2013)

Ma LOL. Non se lo c aga più nessuno, che lo scambiano per un normale fan.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Hey hey piano, stai parlando del mio idolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2013)

Che schifo che sono 'sti bodyguard,si gasano in una maniera incredibile e finiscono puntualmente col fare 'ste vaccate


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hey hey piano, stai parlando del mio idolo


Ognuno ha i suoi gusti i Red hot dopo il cd Blood Sugar Sex Magic non hanno fatto più nulla di bello e l'ultimo album è orrendo, sono diventati a tutti gli effeti una band pop.


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2013)

ma il primo che lo prende per la testa che si fa scaraventare cosi facilmente a terra  ? che bodyguard è


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi gusti i Red hot dopo il cd Blood Sugar Sex Magic non hanno fatto più nulla di bello e l'ultimo album è orrendo, sono diventati a tutti gli effeti una band pop.



Sul loro palese calo sono d'accordo con te, ma Kiedis a prescindere per me rimane un idolo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Giugno 2013)

Ma è normale che aggrediscano così a caso quegli animali?


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2013)

Fosse stato anche un fan, ma si aggredisce così la gente?!?!?!?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi ma di cosa vi meravigliate... hahah la sicurezza ( e se permettete ne so qualcosa ) è incredible ... una massa di muscoli capitanati da un cervello minuscolo ahahha ... ho avuto di quelle esperienze ahaha


----------

